# Anyone conceive after having PID (Pelvic Inflammatory Disease)?



## OSTC (Jul 17, 2007)

I've been googling it and I'm feeling a little stressed/worried about the stats on infertility in woman who have had PID... Not clue how I got it... (only ever slept w/ dh & vice versa) The symptoms started in Jan when I had bleeding off & on for a month & lower belly/groin and back pain till last week when a Dr. finally listened to me about the pain (normal cycle pain... I think not














b/c I had an unexplained fever etc and put me on antibiotics... So my question is if any one went on to conceive naturally after having PID? The Dr. didn't even mention anything about fertility, (he knew we were ttc) he just told me not to get pg for the next 2 cycles, when I asked if I was okay to get pg after I was off the antibiotic's...







Should I be worried?


----------



## reina28 (Feb 23, 2008)

I had PID pretty bad when I was seventeen. I was hospitalized and given antibiotics to stop the infection. When I was 22, I got pregnant with ds (who is almost five now). I had no troubles conceiving at all (it was unplanned) and had a very healthy pregnancy. My PID infection and healthy pregnancy were rather far apart but I wanted to share my story anyway. Good luck, I believe it is definitely possible to conceive after PID.


----------

